# Activity Holidays Flotilla



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

We''re considering a flotilla in Greece with a UK company called Activity Holidays <www.activity-holidays.co.uk>. Any experieinces with this company in paricular and flotilla suggestions in general in Greece, BVI or elsewhere would be greatly appreicated.


----------



## avournas (Jun 18, 2003)

I don''t know about Activity Holidays but for flotilla sailing in Greece I can tell you a few things. Which area are you sailing?


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Avourans, as for area, I''m open to suggestions.


----------



## avournas (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe the best area for flotilla sailing in Greece is the Ionian islands. You can find flotillas from Corfu, Lefkas and some other ports of the area too.
There are also many companies selling flotilla holidays there. Mainly British, Dutch and some Greeks. If you type "flotilla holidays greece" in google you will probably see them all.


----------



## gurteen (Aug 8, 2003)

if you are considering sailing in the ionian where activity holidays are based i would suggest you bareboat as the sailing is wonderful not too windy and you can from island to island eyeballing if you wish.
my reservation about flotillas and this applies to most of them is that you do not get much sailing in. they tend to leave late in the morning ,sail for two or three hours then rush into a harbour to get a mooring! come back for more info if you wish


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Activity are a brilliant company!!!!! Their re-booking rate is something ridiculous like 75%. We have been with them twice & will definitely go with them again in the future. Small company run by sailing enthusiasts. Ring them & speak to Jim Nagle & he''ll convince you of their sincerity which runs through the company. Thats the good news.... Only downside to Activity is that their boats are not the best quality available, but that is reflected in price & more than made up for by their infectious enthusiasm & the fact that they are as good a company as you''ll be lucky enough to find!


----------

